# Buck that produces milk?



## msmarie1971 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, so I was browsing craigslist for farm & garden supplies and came across an ad for a registered saanen BUCK that has such great milking lines he even produces milk himself! So question, is he actually a hermaphrodite and wouldn't this damage your genetics? I have never heard of such of thing.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I know male humans can produce milk under the right conditions. Not sure about goats.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope, not a hermie!

Some bucks from excellent milking lines do actually produce milk themselves! There were pictures posted in a recent thread of a champion stud with udders. Crazy, huh?!


----------



## msmarie1971 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just wondered if it would interfere with his "man" parts for breeding and effect the offspring in any way. I can't seem to find any information through my research so far, so decided to ask here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No, an udder won't affect his fertility.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Learning something new everyday.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, there are actually bucks out there that have an udder. Rare, but possible. There was an article about it that I read...I think it was in Dairy Goat Journal, but I can't remember where exactly I read that. The bucks that had them came from heavy milk lines. They were indeed fertile bucks. Not hermaphrodites. Crazy...but true.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The udders don't look the same though...More like enlarged teats on each side of the testes. I know someone once who used to run her milking buck through the milk string with the does.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i think happybleats posted a picture of her buck with teats somewhere here recently.... let me see if i can find it.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You know, call me weird, but this actually kind of grosses me out...


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Bet that milk taste bucky. ROFL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Milking LaMancha buck from Lucky Star Farm


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Milking LaMancha buck from Lucky Star Farm


That is a super manly looking goat. Even his udder is macho!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

eeewww ewww eeewwww this is like a train wreck... why do I keep looking!!!:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hehe, they joke that he produces like his dam and daughters :ROFL:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmmm?? Would you even try to drink it??? I'm not so sure I would, especially when in rut....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Grody ody ody, that milk would be strictly for, for, for, I was gonna say soap but even that is a gross thought.... Ewwwwww


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW ... I must go have a chat to my boy ...!!

Well thats something for those who don't count it worth having your own buck just to freshen the girls!

One drawback though ... surely the active musk glands must wreak havoc with the flavor!!?

I wonder how the lactation is started ... with does of course its a hormonal thing with parturition and all that ... I know does can sometime freshen without breeding though.

Maybe in bucks its a similar kickstart process to the "Maiden Milker" phenomena? (in which case its no surprise its so rare)


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

this is very unusual!:doh: i just can't believe!!!:hair:what the.....
a buck that has milk! well since everybody believes i have to too!!!:crazy:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Milking LaMancha buck from Lucky Star Farm


That is just too bizarre! Who would have thunk it? :shocked:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Dang... talk about man boobs!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, I've searched high and low for the pic I saw recently, but that one Lacie put up is way better than the other one!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

usamagoat said:


> this is very unusual!:doh: i just can't believe!!!:hair:what the.....
> a buck that has milk! well since everybody believes i have to too!!!:crazy:


Sorry ... no working camera but YES, it is true.
My five year old buck also milks. This year he was streaming milk. BUT, I would not even consider milking him.
All his daughters milk a lot and are very hard to dry up.
He is also a LaMancha.


----------



## 2-Lranch (Oct 9, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> Sorry ... no working camera but YES, it is true.
> My five year old buck also milks. This year he was streaming milk. BUT, I would not even consider milking him.
> All his daughters milk a lot and are very hard to dry up.
> He is also a LaMancha.


We have an alpine buck that came into milk not as bad as that lamancha it was the first time he's done it and he's 4 we also found out that they can get mastitis as well he only had milk for the first two weeks of coming in to full rut so we did not have to milk him


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> Sorry ... no working camera but YES, it is true.
> My five year old buck also milks. This year he was streaming milk. BUT, I would not even consider milking him.
> All his daughters milk a lot and are very hard to dry up.
> He is also a LaMancha.


But We need to know what the milk tastes like! Help out your fellow Goatspotters----- !!!! Take one (or a sip) for the Team!!!
LOL this is the strangest thread....


----------



## 2-Lranch (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm thinking it can't be any worse tasting than an alpine doe we have her milk is musky so the dogs and cats get most of her milk or calves


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ew. That's all.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My first buck, an Alpine from very very milky lines, had a very nice udder (well, 2 separate ones) and produced a good quanitity of milk. All his daughters were precocious and milked up a storm.

No, the extra parts do not interfere with breeding.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I tasted it all those many years ago. Tasted like milk, no bucky taste.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

sandraH said:


> Learning something new everyday.


You got that right...


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> eeewww ewww eeewwww this is like a train wreck... why do I keep looking!!!:laugh:


I agree..I have never heard of such a thing but I don't keep bucks so maybe that is why I am out of the loop. I have to admit this is the freakiest thing I have ever seen!!!

I might not be able to sleep tonight....


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My old buck is huge. BUT,this maybe the answer to the dry periods for the does ... Milk the old guy! LOL:laugh:

About half of his daughters have milk before they are ever bred for the first time. I just watch them carefully and if needed I take the pressure off but try NOT to milk them before they kid.:baby:


I did have one doeling out of a star milker that ended up milking rather heavy months before her first doe kid was due, she was a problem cause she had to be milked daily.:doh:
And, her daughter was an excellent milker as a FF.

This old guys dam was a very heavy milker who also did very well in the show ring. 

BUT, he could use a little fore attachment on his udder! LOL!:greengrin:


----------



## 2-Lranch (Oct 9, 2013)

We have had him since he was born we used to call his mom cow she had so much milk that was before we learned about dhi testing for milk production so far the majority of his daughters have been precocious


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> I tasted it all those many years ago. Tasted like milk, no bucky taste.


You're kidding me? Amazing ... I would never have dreamed it would be palatable!


----------

